# Places visited- love to live in



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Rather than extol the virtues of places where you do now reside or have in the past I am interested in places you have visited and would like to make your own.

In my ongoing pre- purchase work I have been extensively researching the two distinctive areas of Axarquia and the Denia region

In the former I was blown away by Frigiliana area, the village itself and also the neighbouring places such as Competa, Canillas De Albaida and Nerja

Then when wifey decided that I didn't like that area we moved our focus to the second region wherein I was mesmerised by Denia, Javea, and Jalon Valley area. Beautiful, peaceful, very liveable - enchanting.

I suppose it's a lessen in most definitely continuing your research even after you think you may have found your ideal spot. There may indeed be somewhere better or at worst it may fully confirm your original choice.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Difficult isn't it. There are places that I love but know I could not live in them. Try not to let your heart rule your head


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Isobella your point is a lot more interesting than mine- places you love but feel you couldn't live in.

Give us an example please


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We quite like the hustle and bustle of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, makes a nice change from the peace and tranquility of El Hierro.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We would prefer to live in a greener area such as Asturias (just been there for 10 days) but because we visit Spain for the winter months mainly we stay south in the Murcia region. We do enjoy ourselves here though.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Difficult isn't it. There are places that I love but know I could not live in them. Try not to let your heart rule your head


Yes the criteria for a place to live in often very different to the criteria for a place to visit, so there's a tendency to visit places you wouldn't live in. For example you just know that many of those pretty little villages and resorts that are thriving in summer time are freezing ghost towns in winter.

Anyway here are a couple of places I like:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That first photo is where....?


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Chopera said:


> Yes the criteria for a place to live in often very different to the criteria for a place to visit, so there's a tendency to visit places you wouldn't live in. For example you just know that many of those pretty little villages and resorts that are thriving in summer time are freezing ghost towns in winter.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of places I like:


Wow, where's the second place??


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

The first one is Cáceres and the second is Tossa de Mar.

Also I liked Ciutadella in Menorca:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Omg Cacares looks amazing.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Lake Tahoe ski resort


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

For me being able to visit such amazing and different places in one country is a huge bonus of living here. In ten years we have never visited any other country, but now prefer to take 'mini breaks' to different places in Spain.

As we live on the coast, we tend to visit places inland. 'Mini breaks' taken this year include Cuenca (en route to San Lorenzo de El Escorial), Ubeda (the parador is beautiful as is the Parador Carmona near Seville), and Cordoba/Lenares.

Our next trip is at the end of this month where we are visiting Castellon (my MIL used to live in a small village called Canet Lo Roig) , but with an overnight stay to break the journey in Benidorm!!! We have never visited Benidorm, but I love the fact that we will probably get two very different cultures within a short 4 day visit.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Caceres is beautiful and historical with good cuisine, but I could never stand the extremes of summer / winter in that part of Spain. Madrid is bad enough.

I would go to any part of Asturias / Cantabria between the Picos de Europa and the Cantarbia sea.

Amazing food, beach weather in summer but not packed with expats (no offence), spectacular mountain landscape, nice architecture, reasonable sized cities and airports nearby.... If only there were some jobs...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's yet another angle Overandout- the need for employment availability for some, regardless of how nice an area is

Fortunately we are early retired so it's just the location required

There really is an amazing variety of locations in Spain.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's yet another angle Overandout- the need for employment availability for some, regardless of how nice an area is
> 
> Fortunately we are early retired so it's just the location required
> 
> There really is an amazing variety of locations in Spain.


If I didn't have to work I'd be there tomorrow...(literally, even including the 13 hr flight from Bangkok)....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Although it's tempting to keep looking for somewhere that appears to tick all your boxes, there's also something to be said for serendipity. Often the really pleasing things about a place, the things that give you lasting contentment, aren't visible on the surface. We found our house online and bought it because it was affordable and had a fantastic mountain view. But its hidden charms have taken much longer to reveal themselves. 

We didn't really know anything about the town or the area before we lived here, other than that it was in a natural park. Maybe we were just lucky, or maybe it's better adapt your requirements to appreciate what's there, rather than the other way round?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I hear what you're saying but for me personally, being a more cautious type, I prefer to slog through endless research. 

Even after numerous trips, endless online searching etc I feel there will still of course be surprises- both good and bad- but I suppose everything in life's a gamble and you can only do so much preparation .


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

They are such beautiful places. Do they get cooler in winter there?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Although it's tempting to keep looking for somewhere that appears to tick all your boxes, there's also something to be said for serendipity. Often the really pleasing things about a place, the things that give you lasting contentment, aren't visible on the surface. We found our house online and bought it because it was affordable and had a fantastic mountain view. But its hidden charms have taken much longer to reveal themselves.
> 
> We didn't really know anything about the town or the area before we lived here, other than that it was in a natural park. Maybe we were just lucky, or maybe it's better adapt your requirements to appreciate what's there, rather than the other way round?


I think what you have said is very true about life in general. 
We are where we are now only because we were able to use son's house as a base to explore from and find a place that suited us. I had visited four times before, OH twice. We both had spent time in other parts of Spain but using the family house was convenient. 
We looked around, drove to various places but after a month we realised that we were quite content where we are....It ticks all our boxes. A quiet village that has somehow managed to remain just that, a quiet village - sometimes at all times of the day at any season of the year it seems plague has struck or aliens abducted the inhabitants, it's so quiet. Even in summer it's not that touristy. The beach is unspoilt, we're five minutes from the foothills of the Sierra.
If we want to go to town, there's Estepona, a lovely Spanish family resort in summer and quiet in winter. The casco antiguo is a delight. Marbella is a short drive for Sandra who likes the town. I don't.
It was definitely a case of us adjusting, getting used to and to know what was there. Over the years we've lived here we've got in 'deeper', if you know what I mean. 
My ex-husband, pontificating on the subject of arranged marriages, once said that if you took ten men and ten women and paired them at random, they would be able to get along reasonably well, provided there was give and take on both sides. At the time I thought that was tosh but the older I got the more I realised there was more than a grain of truth in what he said.
Like people, so with places, perhaps.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Most of Spain has mild to moderate winter with warmer weather on the southern coast. The Canary isles also have sub tropical weather. I recall a bunch from the Canaries here about 5 years ago in April and there was a snow flurry. I swear every one of them was glued to the window just to look at it. Even where we live, in the foothills of the Pyrenees the winter is very mild compared to where we lived in the mts of Wyoming.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd happily live in the centre of Madrid, Málaga or Valencia IF I could afford a penthouse with a large roof terrace and a good view, so until the lottery win comes along I'll be staying put! €97M jackpot tonight on La Primitiva, so you never know, I might be ordering the removal van tomorrow ...

I'd have a summer place in San Sebastián too, absolutely beautiful place but I don't think I'd like the winter climate, much too wet.

From which you will have gathered that I'm not a fan of village or country life.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fremantle or Perth, Western Australia, been there at time to two but that was in the 1960's, however one or two from this island have emigrated there, they tell me it is expensive, but they can command high wages.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nowhere in Spain, or anywhere else is Utopia, as long as you find a place that fits your requirements, Spain has such a diverse nature, if you dont have to work, and can afford to, you can take holidays.

I am currently sat here in peace and tranquiility, however I do miss city life occasionally, but for around 50 euros (off season) I can go and get my 'city life fix' of shopping, dinner, theatre at a relatively small cost.

My OH and I had a discussion recently about winning the lottery, he said the usual things of 'I would buy a flash car, curved tv etc' but never said anything about moving house, whereas like Lynne R, an apartment in Madrid would be top of the list, probably followed by a place in Pais Basque to escape the soaring temperatures of summer.

But, in reality, would I actually do that? Maybe another topic.... where would you go and what would you do if you won this weeks Primativa?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'd happily live in the centre of Madrid, Málaga or Valencia IF I could afford a penthouse with a large roof terrace and a good view, so until the lottery win comes along I'll be staying put! €97M jackpot tonight on La Primitiva, so you never know, I might be ordering the removal van tomorrow ...
> 
> I'd have a summer place in San Sebastián too, absolutely beautiful place but I don't think I'd like the winter climate, much too wet.
> 
> From which you will have gathered that I'm not a fan of village or country life.


It took me about 3 years to get used to living in a big city like Madrid. Now it would be difficult to move to a village (even though I grew up in one). One thing a still do miss is being near the sea.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica22 said:


> But, in reality, would I actually do that? Maybe another topic.... where would you go and what would you do if you won this weeks Primativa?


I was thinking of the same thing, but maybe with a slant.
I'll start a thread on La Tasca now


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Chica22 said:


> But, in reality, would I actually do that? Maybe another topic.... where would you go and what would you do if you won this weeks Primativa?


Travel, definitely. We're going back to Thailand next year, but with that lottery win India (forts and palaces of Rajasthan in a tour by private car, with maybe a few days R&R in Kerala tagged on), Peru for Macchu Picchu, Mexico, Brazil, Vietnam, to name but a few would definitely be on the agenda. I wouldn't bother going back to Hong Kong, Malaysia, Singapore or Bali and have no desire whatsoever to go anywhere like the Maldives, I'd die of boredom, nor on a cruise. I'd go and visit parts of Italy I haven't already seen, too.

I wouldn't want a flash car or any car really, and if I could live in a beautiful penthouse in the centre of a nice city I wouldn't need one. I am not really into gadgets either, but I'm sure my OH could find plenty to splurge on, probably some high end hi fi. Probably I'd buy a few nice pieces of jewellery, a good watch and of course new clothes.

I'd share the winnings with family and friends (yes I know it would be subject to Spanish gift tax) and some good causes too.


----------



## ZoeLane (Oct 10, 2015)

These look amazing! I'd prefer living in the second one, as it looks more peaceful, plus it has the beach!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I have lived in a lot of different resort types in my life including some of the largest cities in the world but I'm always looking for something new.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

That's the problem Rabbitcat, there are so many beautiful places to live in Spain, where do you start lol? We are trying to settle on a place to rent long term and every time we think 'yes, that's it' we discover somewhere else just as gorgeous!


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hepa, we loved Perth and Freemantle. If I won the lottery I would definitely buy a place over there. Mandurrah was gorgeous as well. In fact everywhere we went gave us the wow factor!


----------



## ElenitaGalesa (Mar 29, 2015)

Santiago de Compostela in Galicia. Fabulous city, I would definitely be letting my heart rule my head by choosing it to live in.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Crete or Kangaroo island.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When I was a 17 year old lad, I went to Honolulu, I could definitely live there, providing I was 17 again!!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I could live in Hawaii but I have never been there, I imagine it is fantastic but I have always wanted to go.

If the question was places you haven't visited but think you would like Hawaii would of been one of my answers.
I realise things may never turn out the way you think but there are always places we think we will love.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Apparently it has some appallingly sleaze areas and considerable crime rate


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Apparently it has some appallingly sleaze areas and considerable crime rate


A bit like Great Yarmouth then...


----------

